# The Iron snakes



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

I just started reading the Brothers of the Snake and wondering if they are a second founding chapter or more of a Grey knights thing.

Like I said I just started reading it so I don't know if they say or not so any help would be nice. Thanks


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

At one or two points they make mention that the Iron Snakes are a successor chapter of the Ultramarines; though I do not believe they ever mention which founding they are from. (I don't think it was the second founding though, more likely a later one.)


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry Dark reever but no. At no point in "Brotherhood" does it say that they are a second founding of the Ultramarines. 

It mentions that they know Gulliman was the Primarch of the Smurfs. Lets face it, that isn't exactly a secret.

Looking at the organisation of the Snakes it's difficult to believe they are second founding of the ultramarines due to how far from the codex they are.

I'm not saying they are not, however there is nothing in Brotherhood to suggest they are.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hm... I'm pretty sure they do mention it at least once; but the book is over four hundred pages and I have no idea where it might be mentioned, so finding it (if it indeed there) will not be easy to say the least...


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

lexicanum ftw! (for the win) >.>


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Just finished it they only talk about the Guillimen because of the Codex that's all. They seem a mix between the Wolves and the structure of the smurfs. 

I also found that this book portrays the SMs as god like badasses.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Iron_Snakes 

it says theyre descendants of teh smurfz =x

but theyre still oober kewl =)


----------

